
A simple knowledge base platform with command line access, written in Go - friendly_chap
https://github.com/ok-borg/borg
======
friendly_chap
Hey HN, one of the authors here.

Just wanted to specify that the github descriptions talks about "bash
snippets", there is nothing specify in the codebase that's related to bash :))

You can install this tool yourself any time, web frontend, api and terminal
client, and populate it with any content.

We are using our own live installation ([https://ok-b.org](https://ok-b.org))
for bash snippets, because we find it such an obvious usecase (we are goldfish
when it comes to bash snippets, haha).

